# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  how to remove paint off concrete pool ?

## Ironwood

Hi all,
I'm in the process of getting the inground pool ready to be re-rendered with the pebble-crete type finish. It has been previosly done with "clorinated rubber paint".
So far I have used a 3000psi water blaster, and got the top couple of coats off, still quite a bit of paint is still on most of the surface (and in the pores of the concrete surface) 
The guys doing the rendering say to get it sandblasted. I've tried every sandblaster in the area so far all have said not interested, and not allowed these days anyhow (environmental protection agency :Rolleyes: ).
Have got a quote off a company that uses dry-ice to blast paint off, but they want $4950 to do the job. So thats not an option. 
So from here I see my options as 
1- Hire a sandblasting unit and try and do it myself (sandblasting setup and 400 cfm compressor about $500/day + the cost of the consumables and safety gear) not really keen on this option. 
2- Use sanding discs on a grinder, have tried this, it works but is very slow, as the paint seems to melt and clog up the discs (also tried wire buff on grinder, it melts paint and just spreads it around) 
3- Diamond cutting wheel on angle grinder. Tried this and it works (so far seems to be the preffered option) But its also fairly slow, and I'm not sure how long the disc will last doing sweeping angled cuts (its obviosly designed to cut straight in) 
4- Hire an air driven "stabbler" tool, this tool has 3 or so pistons/tips that go in and out and chip away at the surface. I dont know anyone who has used one of these to know how successful it would be. Apparantly this will leave a very rough surface, the render guys say this is ok as long as its not too rough. 
Anyone have any opinions on my options, or have any ideas that might also work that I havent thought of ?

----------


## weisyboy

sandblasting would be easyesy in my opinion. 
you may be able to strip it with some harsh cemicals thow

----------


## Ironwood

> sandblasting would be easyesy in my opinion. 
> you may be able to strip it with some harsh cemicals thow

  The chemical option, I'm not really keen on. I would rather spend abit more time getting it off mechanically if possible. 
Sandblasting may well be the best way, though I have never used one. Not sure how much of the copper slag (grit) I would need. I assume this stuff cant be re-used?

----------


## Dirty Doogie

I thought there was pebble crete type coating that went straight over the pool paint. Have you rung around to check?  Quite a few pools have been done over in this area and didnt require old paint to be removed.  
I dont know the name of the system but it involves spraying a liquid polyuerthane coating onto which they blow fine sand while it is wet , then apply a cement based pebble coating. 
  I suspect that the paint you are removing is also a waterproofing compound , applied to stop the pool leaking.

----------


## autogenous

Tip  44 Gallons of petrol in the full and throw in match. Woomfa, job done. 
On second thoughts no don't do that. 
Have you looked at silicon carbide blades? 
Have you at an air Scabbler? 
Have you looked at a needle gun? 
There is sand blasters that use Hazelnut shells I think?

----------

